# Rabbit Show Supplies Checklist?!



## ffa.okie.4h (Oct 23, 2017)

I am looking for a complete show rabbit supply checklist. I am just getting started with show rabbits, but I have had pet rabbits in the past! Any advice would be appreciated! This is what I have so far...

General Supplies:
Cage/Hutch
Feed
Timothy Hay/Fodder
Natural Treats
Fresh Foods
Feeder
Water Bottle
Hay Rack
Mineral Spool
Carrier

Grooming Supplies:
Nail Clippers
Styptic Powder
Slicker Brush
Soft Bristle Brush
Lava Brush
Dry Shampoo
Kitten Flea Medicine

Cleaning Supplies:
White Vinegar
Spray Bottle
Dust Pan and Brush
Scrub Brush
Bottle Brush

Showing Supplies:
Carpet Square
Pen Signs
Leak Proof Carrier
Cage Clips
Tack Box


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 24, 2017)

Very extensive and detailed. Doesn't look like your'e forgetting anything. But remember some stuff for you, too. After all, most rabbit shows are a few hours from home, and shows usually last all day, or several days. A lunch, a fold-up chair, an umbrella, some cash, and if its a long show, an overnight bag and possibly hotel/campground reservations are are some things that come to mind. Happy showing!


----------



## ffa.okie.4h (Oct 25, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Very extensive and detailed. Doesn't look like your'e forgetting anything. But remember some stuff for you, too. After all, most rabbit shows are a few hours from home, and shows usually last all day, or several days. A lunch, a fold-up chair, an umbrella, some cash, and if its a long show, an overnight bag and possibly hotel/campground reservations are are some things that come to mind. Happy showing!



Thank you!
That helped a lot


----------

